# Bench Design



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I am seeking any and all constructive criticism on this bench design. It is meant to be a small outdoor garden bench. The overall dimensions are 40" long, 16 5/8" deep, and the height is from 16" in the center to 17 1/2" on the side. The majority of the bench will be made of spruce (shown in light color) and the right side from doussie/afzelia (shown in dark color). The joinery on the left side will utilize three metal dowels running the depth of the bench. The right side will utilize mortise and tenon joints.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

Father Thomas, the overall design is fine, perhaps a bit oriental in the sweep of the timbers. As proposed it would be very heavy and over built in my opinion for a garden table. Perhaps eliminating the 7 extra legs and just use spacers in between your top pieces can maintain the look of the top without being overly heavy. Waste not want not, right :thumbsup: Unless the multiple leg was a design consideration.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I really like the sweeping curves you utilize in your designs. Very pleasing to the eye.

My concern with the design would be the potential for warping in the multiple legs with no spacer at the bottom. I have the same concern for the seat boards on the right hand side - assuming the only attachment is on the bottom of each seat board. I don't have enough experience to know if that is a valid concern or not, just the first thing that jumped out at me.

That would be easy enough to solve with some sort of spacer for the leg bottom and the seat on the right. Could be a spacer that utilizes a curve already in the design and doesn't have to be overly large, just something that connects the boards across their width.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

chopnhack: I realize that it is structurally unnecessary to have the left leg that way, but I like the general idea. I might toy around with removing some of the additional legs. I do want it to be a little heavy and I like the idea of a solid side and a lighter side.

Tim: It is an easy fix to add a few spacers on the right side. And I have added a brace on the left side that matches the curve of the leg.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That looks good! The little strip of dark wood balances the whole piece and makes it look more cohesive.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I really like the design, so much so in fact that with your permission I'd like to "borrow" it.

I'm wondering what material your going to use for the dowels.

The design combines a somewhat Asian character with the modern aspect.

Wood dowels of a different species would add a nice contrast.

Stainless dowels would accentuate the modern.

Patinated steel dowels would be another option.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...bts=1378187900456&q=Patina+Formulas+for+steel

Subscribed!


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Jeff: Have at it and good luck. I was considering using brass dowels, but I'll make the final decesion when I see what is available at the supplier.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Anyone have experience with sassafras wood? Finishing tips, particularly oil finishes?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm in love with this bench. Be sure to link to the build thread when you start--because I don't want to miss that! 

This thing will weigh a ton, but I really like the idea of a bench being solid. If this will be outside, then that is a theft deterrent is well. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Bench Build Has Begun!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

My experience with these benches is they don't warp or twist. Its slats make for a comfortable seat even though they don't flex. The spacers/stiffener added to the heavy side leg could also just be a small recessed set of blocks between each piece. Therefore, not seen. Great design. It begs you to sit on it. 

It's my understanding sassafras does work well outdoors. Where plentiful it was used for many things and fence posts being one of them. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I definitely do not like the two different legs. Just looks weird. Gives the impression of someone playing and cannot make up their mind of what they want to build.

George


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I definitely do not like the two different legs. Just looks weird. Gives the impression of someone playing and cannot make up their mind of what they want to build.


So George, what is your recommendation for improvement?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'll offer some advice*

I like the basic design. I would move the left leg brace from the interior to the exterior. I want to see more dark wood on the left, to balance the dark on the right and give it more "harmony".

It has an Oriental style, very cool. 

I would like to see the dark wood sandwiched in between the light when ever possible. I would also put the right leg on the inside between the horizontals to eliminate the severe angle created on the side, it's too pointy. JMO


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like it as is. I agree, it begs to be sat on. Looking forward to seeing it. Your work is art, fr.


----------



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

That darker brace might look good with one inside and out. As for putting the legs on the inside, I'd agree if it doesn't create a stability problem. Or maybe change the shape of the top to angle it the other way (to match the seat). I like it though.


----------

